# The most rock'n'roll classical pieces you can think of



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I begin with one of the usual suspects, Ginastera's Argentinian dance n°3, but feel free to submit whatever you can think of.






By rock'n'roll, I mean with a immense raw power, often with motoric/groovy rhythms. But you can certainly see what I mean...

Thanks for your suggestions !


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In general, all of Domenico Scarlatti's sonatas, performed on a bright sounding harpsichord.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ligeti, some piano etudes:











(the first one, "desordre")

And this one should count as a definition of what you ask:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Praeludium said:


> I begin with one of the usual suspects, Ginastera's Argentinian dance n°3, but feel free to submit whatever you can think of.


When I saw the thread title and before I read your first post I immediately thought of Ginastera. Other examples that I am familiar with would include the First Piano Concerto, and certain selections from his ballet Estancia.

Some other works that come to mind:
Bartok - String Quartet #4 - last movement
Barber - Medea's Dance of Vengeance
Copland - Danzon Cubano
Most of Stravinsky's ballets


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

talking of motoric rhythm, there's the iron foundry of mosolov.
And though there are not real similarities in sound, i think that the first and the third mantras of john foulds could have a great appeal on rock listeners.

And i don't know if it counts, but there's also glenn branca's ascension and many other pieces of him.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Quite a few pieces to listen to (especially if we count all the Scarlatti sonata ^^). Thanks for the suggestions !

I remember hearing many times of this :






And about the fact that it's supposed to recreate the ambiance of a club or whatever...

What do you think ?

I find it quite cool but not as much efficient as many of the pieces afore mentioned here. But maybe that wasn't the point of his composition.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Keith Emerson's Piano Concerto


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Move over, Beethoven!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

QuietGuy said:


> Keith Emerson's Piano Concerto


I have that work listed in my classical catalog rather than in rock. To me, it is classical. It's wonderful however you classify it.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Shostakovich - String Quartet 8 Mov. 2 is as "heavy metal" as you can get in classical IMO


----------

